# Indoor Money Shoot



## jdawg240 (Oct 1, 2007)

March 6th 2010, Advanced Ranges In Burton, 

10:00am warm up, 10:30am start. 

$20.00 per person, 

50 targets, pop up 3d. 

www.advancedranges.net 

Feel free to pm me with any questions.


----------



## jdawg240 (Oct 1, 2007)

TTT shoot this weekend. Great warmup for the outdoor season


----------



## jdawg240 (Oct 1, 2007)

A few pics of the range.... Probably should have posted these sooner. Plenty of room for shooters to drop in tomorrow. Sorry the lighting plays havic on the camera.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks like a fantastic setup!

Can't make it tomorrow, but give us a heads up for the next shoot!


----------



## jdawg240 (Oct 1, 2007)

Heads up :lol:. Next month it's April 10th, ONLY $12.00 for 50 targets. Trophy shoot insted of a money shoot. You have to see this range in person, the pictures dont do it justice.


----------

